# Who's ready for $3/gallon?!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

So who's ready again for $3/gallon for gas this summer? Just imagine i bet $20 next summer it will be $4/gallon.

Them hybrid's are starting to look like nice cars right about now huh? :lol:

Gasoline story​


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, Im so darn sick of these gas prices its unreal!


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Mala,

Yeah, gasoline prices may be pretty harsh, but lets compare the US national average of $2.55 to other nations. The results were kinda' surprising:

(Country, City)
UK, TEESIDE $5.64 
HONG KONG, HONG KONG $5.62 
UK, LONDON$5.56 
UK, NORWICH $5.54 
GERMANY, FRANKFURT $5.29 
DENMARK, COPENHAGEN $5.08 
NORWAY, STAVANGER $5.07 
NORWAY, OSLO $4.93 
ITALY, ROME $4.86 
TURKEY, ISTANBUL $4.85 
PORTUGAL, LISBON $4.80 
KOREA SEOUL, $4.71 
SWITZERLAND, GENEVA $4.56 
KOREA, KOJE/OKPO $4.53 
AUSTRIA, VIENNA $4.50 
CROATIA, ZAGREB $4.32 
JAPAN, TOKYO $3.84



Yeah, they're pretty high, but compare it to the nations below:

RUSSIA, MOSCOW $1.45 
KAZAKHSTAN, ALMATY $1.36 
KAZAKHSTAN, ATYRAU $1.35 
TAJIKISTAN, DUSHANBE $1.32 
AZERBAIJAN, BAKU $1.15 
VENEZUELA, CARACAS $0.14
(Data from CNN Money; April 11, 2006)

On the topic of gasoline, I was reading a research paper which said that gasoline was isolated in COW DUNG!!! How's that!!
A lab member also said that if Coca-Cola (can) is not opened for years, derivatives of gasoline can be chemically produced!!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't like it one bit.. 

But, I think most people saw that coming. All I know, is we went to Sweden last year and it was.. like $6 a gallon or something and that was normal. I'm glad we don't have to suffer through those prices. At least not yet.

Hah genetics beat me to it


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea but when you get into European type countries their money is worth more then it is in the US, difference in market value of a dollar bill makes up for that change in Euro countries....

And in Hong Kong, they just have alot of people :lol:


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Geez we're at $2.70 now, much higher and I won't be driving anymore. lol

I haven't filled up the truck in God only knows how long, I can only imagine it would probably be $80 for a fill up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

genetics said:


> Hey Mala,
> 
> Yeah, gasoline prices may be pretty harsh, but lets compare the US national average of $2.55 to other nations. The results were kinda' surprising:
> 
> ...


but have you seen the cars they're driving in european countries? They don't drive huge SUVs like many americans, they have those little smart cars and other tiny cars that don't use up a lot of gas. 

VENEZUELA, CARACAS $0.14 
^^^I say we move to Venezuela. :shock:


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

The people who have cheaper prices than us are the big oil producers.

Im with scuba, grab your passports and lets go lol


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw more Volvos in Sweden than anything else. 

But they also had what appeared to be a good public transportation system and they did not seem to have sprawl like we do (at least in Atlanta we do).


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i suggest roller blades or skate board or jogging its healthy and nearly free. im a athletic guy so i go all around my city on roller blades and jogging.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Is it a case of supply and demand? NO. Its just the demand will never go away and oil companys know they have us by the......


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> but have you seen the cars they're driving in european countries? They don't drive huge SUVs like many americans, they have those little smart cars and other tiny cars that don't use up a lot of gas.
> 
> VENEZUELA, CARACAS $0.14
> ^^^I say we move to Venezuela. :shock:


we might drive smaller cars but i bet the petrol would still be around the same price the prices over here in england are so expensive


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm usually home bound because I drive a freakin gas guzzling Yukon....... It took 60 bucks to fill that mother up the other day. I'm not going anywhere!

I need a damn prius.


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup. I'm ready. Bring it on.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Who's heard about the E-85 fuel for cars?
I think CA has some E-85 stations, right?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

case sensitive said:


> Yup. I'm ready. Bring it on.


haha yea case i hear ya!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just compare gas prices to some other things, a 20oz bottle of water is around 1.25$ a 8 oz bottle of cough syrup is maybe 5 bucks? i think gas is still pretty cheap. just be glad you car doesnt run on robutusin!


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

lol.
good one. didn't think of that


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i drive a sedan...4 door...i haven't filled it up all the way, but $25 usually gets me through the week at $2.50/gallon.

last summer it was $3/gallon and they're saying its going to be about $0.25 more this year.....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I am so irritated by the comparisons of gas prices to the prices of other things. A gallon of milk lasts three days. A gallon of gas lasts 10 minutes. There's no comparison.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

by the time you replace the batteries in a hybrid every 5 yrs, your gas savings are gone. 

go buy a motorcycle or a scooter if you really want to see savings.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a new electric car on the market, not a hybrid but all-electric, that goes 150mph and 0-60 in 4 seconds. George Clooney drives one. It's name starts with a "T" but I can't remember it. Tango?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> George Clooney drives one. It's name starts with a "T" but I can't remember it. Tango?


Yep Tango... Here's a pic Clooney's Car

Oh and heres a more informative link Tango


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> A gallon of gas lasts 10 minutes. There's no comparison.


How long does a gallon of brew last?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Some one said use roller blades or jog....errr, I would but I'm in the desert and I'm not jogging or roller blading anywhere in 110 heat, much less drive without the ac blasting.  

That little tango car is well....ugly. Good idea, bad design. Looks like a short brick on wheels.  

Someone else said the countries with the lowest gas prices are the leading producers. The US is pretty high up there in the production of oil and gas, hell NM is the second leading producer in states, but we don't see any price reductions around here. 

I give up...I'll just continue to put $5.00 in at a time and fill up the gas cans when the prices come back down again.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

0-60 in 4 sec. Well I we all know the reason for that, the thing is the weight of a feather


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Christine said:


> Yep Tango... Here's a pic Clooney's Car


wow... keeping in mind that i race motorcycles... i dont think i would want to do 150mph in that thing. call me crazy.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

It actually weighs as much as a camry! Of course, alot of that is batteries according to the article on it...

I dunno, I think I might feel claustrophobic in that car :???:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

it looks like he urkel car from family matters. hahahaha


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

lol That Tango is almost as ugly as those Scion things. And I very much love the gas mileage on my mazda3.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I can see it now. Everyone on their bikes lets get going.








* LOL*


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol: I'll just stay home lol.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Christine said:


> Yep Tango... Here's a pic Clooney's Car
> 
> Oh and heres a more informative link Tango




Looks like one of those penny racers I had when i was a kid.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Torpedo said:


> wow... keeping in mind that i race motorcycles... i dont think i would want to do 150mph in that thing. call me crazy.



What? You scared of a little instability? :lol: With that short of a wheel base plus hight it should be a ride that you'll never forget (at 150). lol


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

im more concerned with the height of it at that speed... if you even breathed on the steering wheel it was nice knowing ya. 

...maybe thats where the good gas mileage comes from?? get going a good speed then jerk the wheel and it just rolls on its side to where ever youre going?!?


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> haha yea case i hear ya!!!


Yeah, except mine gets 50mpg, can run 100% with no foreign oil, etc, etc, etc. Gotta love a diesel (esp. running biodiesel).


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

case sensitive said:


> Gotta love a diesel (esp. running biodiesel).


now youre talking! id love to get a full size bio-d truck.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

case sensitive said:


> Yeah, except mine gets 50mpg, can run 100% with no foreign oil, etc, etc, etc. Gotta love a diesel (esp. running biodiesel).


mine gets pretty good gas mileage, plus is does 180 mph, and has 210 hp. it might drink gas more, but it does it faster!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

thier is another type of gas their comign out with that it more efficient but it hurts the earth more then gasoline. i dotn think its worth it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw on the news where this oil issue now is going to create a glut of oil later. You have many companies not involved in the oil industry today, Trying to get started in developing new ways to get oil from sand and other objects. They said when these companies figure a way to do this cheap the glut will start. In addition many people are panicing and buying hybreds and electric cars and this will only increase the swing of the pendilum. 

My beleif is that either way there is only a limited supply no matter how many places we find to get it from. 

THE END IS NEAR - GLOOM AND DOOM LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I say we start flinestoning our asses to work :lol:


BTW JUmped up to $2.89 here this morning.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Some stations here were at 2.96 yesterday. The backed down to 2.86 this morning.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm feeling the pinch a little haha, I went on a 600 mile trip a couple weekends ago and I averaged 10.8 mph.... ON THE HIGHWAY! Imagine what I get in the city, 9-10 mpg. I don't care about the gas prices though, I love my truck too much to sell it. I have considered getting a crotch-rocket though for those quick trips to the store or what not.








5.4L, 5" lift, 35x12.50 tires.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> I have considered getting a crotch-rocket though for those quick trips to the store or what not.


Sell ya mine for $3000.
1995 zx6r


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

gas is over 3.30 a gallon here, and you have to buy it because this is a little town and there is no other gas stations, which really sucks.


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

We have a 1999 Civic that gets about 45 highway. It's not a regular Civic. It has less power, manual, no air and some other tinkering to make it burn less fuel. Honda dropped it when they did Hybrid Civic in 2002 or 2003. We used to also have a 2 seat 1991 Honda CRX. That was getting about 50 mpg highway. 
Right now, we are looking to replace a a 6 cylinder Dodge that gets about 27 mpg highway with one of these...
http://www.toyota.com/yaris/index.html?s_van=GM_TN_YARIS_INDEX
Inside its much bigger than you'd expect. They are very hard to come by. They came out about 2 weeks ago. I've seen 2 on the road and one at the dealer. They get 40 mpg.
Then again, so do most Corollas and Civics. With gas prices being what they are, there's no way I'd consider driving something that did less than 40 mpg.
That's why I have one of these on order for about a month now and expect delivery mid-May. It will be my sunny day April-November commuter. Gets about 80 mpg!
http://www.yamaha-motor.com/sport/products/modelhome/328/0/home.aspx
Of course we've been walking and riding our bikes as well!


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Has anyone heard about those new hondas that apparently get around 50 mpg? I assume that's highway of course, but still...that's pretty darn good!

I've got a 1998 Mustang (just v6, not the v8 version), and it costs me around $43 to fill up the 14g tank. I'm thrilled that I live pretty close to work, can take public transportation to school, and don't have to drive far to the grocery store and what not. If I had to do heavy commuting though, I'd probably be investing in one of those new hondas. =)


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

personally i think we've been very lucky thus far. they're paying the equivalent of $5 and $6 per gallon in europe and canada and have been for at least 2 years now


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey guys sorry to burst your BUBBLE but I own 2 gas stations and the distributor that we get our gas from has informed us that this summers gas may reach $4.00 a gallon:shock:


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

Do you mean this one?
http://automobiles.honda.com/models/model_overview.asp?ModelName=Fit
2007 Honda Fit - Official Honda Web Site
This should be something too!
http://www.nissanusa.com/versa/
2007 Nissan Versa - Official Site

Perhaps a pipe dream but how about 
http://www.smart.com/
or this Toyota subsidiary?
http://www.daihatsu.com/

Shame *NOTHING* made in America...


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

something went very wrong...


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I would drive a scooter around town. Could care less what I would look like too (I'm 6' 4"). A buddy and myself would borrow a couple of scooters from people that we knew and would take them out on black top county roads. Good times!


----------

